# Regulador de velocidad motor 120 VAC con Triac



## FantasticalTale (Ago 3, 2009)

Hola buen dia a todos

Hace un tiempo empecé un trabajo en una empresa que repara equipo de laboratorio
el chiste es que la semana pasada me pusieron a practicar con un termoagitador, que es
como una parrilla que se calienta con ayuda de resistencias y ademas tiene un motor de VAC 
para mantener las soluciones quimicas en movimiento. Bueno, la parrilla calienta pero el motor
no gira. Despues de buscarle el problema pude ver que el Triac que regula la velocidad del motor
me entrega un voltaje de 90 VAC suficientes para hacer girar el motor pero al conectar el cable del
motor a la salida del Triac se cae hasta 10VAC y se escucha un pequeño zumbido en el motor
pero no alcanza a girar. 

¿Sera que el triac no entrega suficiente corriente para mover el motor?, Debo de cambiarlo por uno 
con mayor Amperaje o es otra parte la que me causa este problema

Me gustaria que opinaran al respecto y asi aprender mas

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 3, 2009)

Posiblemente el problema se encuentre en ambas partes, tanto el motor como el triac estan dañados

Les has echo pruebas por separado y nos puedes comentar cuales fueron?, tambien ayudaria si posteas un diagrama del circuito.....


----------



## FantasticalTale (Ago 4, 2009)

Si, de hecho probé el motor directo a 120 VAC y funciono muy bien, tambien lo conecté a la salida del otro triac que va 
  a la resistencia termica (quitando la resistencia, claro) y con 54 VAC pudo girar el motor asi que por esa razon yo creo que 
  es el triac del motor. Siendo asi el caso, sera por demanda de corriente?

  Aqui dejo el diagrama, solo es de la parte del motor, lo hice en el trabajo y no pude los valores de algunos dispositivos
  Gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 4, 2009)

puede ser posible, la corriente de arranque en un motor puede ser unas 6 veces mas elevadas que la nominal y puede tardar varios segundos en caer a su estado estable.... de cuanto es la corriente del motor y que triac estas usando?

veo que tienes 2 resistencias marcadas como (?) , es por que no se alcanzan a leer los valores?

Intentaste probar el motor con un dimer tipico?


----------



## alexus (Ago 4, 2009)

sera que un pwm para alterna se puede? es una duda que tengo.


----------



## FantasticalTale (Ago 4, 2009)

Ahhhh si es que no pude distinguir los colores asi que no puse sus valores. En cuanto al potenciometro
 tampoco pude conocer su valor, pero es el que se encarga de regular la velocidad del motor, me refiero
 a que esta fuera de la carcasa y que el usuario manipula. Bueno creo que comprare otro triac para reemplazarlo, pero todavia no se por cual, ya que no encuentro ni los datos del motor en internet y ni se ven las letras del triac, la verdad 
que he tenido una mala suerte con este equipo ¿crees que con un triac de 25 amperes sea suficiente?

 Ahh y tambien tenia una duda respecto al funcionamiento del diac y triac, Tengo entendido que siempre 
 que quieras utilizar un triac debes de poner un diac en el gate pero la verdad no se ni para que, leí que
 aporta la corriente necesaria para activar el triac pero no me convencio mucho y la verdad no encontre
 mucha información al respecto. Tambien quiero entender eso de la regulacion de AC, apenas la entiendo cuando
 pones un optoaclopador ya que estos tiene cruce por cero interno y solo permite conducir cada inicio de ciclo 
 por tanto ahi tienes mas control de la fase de tu señal y por tanto tu voltaje de salida....

 :S :S :S   ..... creo que asi es

  Bueno eso es todo 
  Muchas gracias Chico, tu siempre ayudandome con mis dudas 8`D eres genial


----------



## alexus (Ago 4, 2009)

el diac es para disparar al triac (una de las formas de disparo).

funciona mas o menos asi: cuando sobre el diac hay una tension de 30 [V] este se dispara, llegandole tension al gate del triac.

tambien lo podes diasparas por opto-triac, MOC3020, por ejemplo.

se me ocurre una burrada, que no se si funcionara, el motor imagino que no es muy grande.

creo que podrias medir la resistencia de el o los bobinados, y luego ley de ohm, no estoy seguro.


----------



## FantasticalTale (Ago 4, 2009)

Bueno habia probado un diagrama parecido al que posteo Chico pero para un foco incandesente, me funciono muy bien y
ahora lo utilizo para una lampara que tengo en mi cuarto  . Es diferente ya que este es para 220 no? encontre uno 
muy parecido pero para 110, si quieren lo subo despues.  Lo que pasa es que no quiero hacer otro circuito sino reparar la
placa que ya tengo, de ahí saque el diagrama que subi con anterioridad y no veo otro problema mas que el triac.

Chico, acaso sugieres que ponga el triac en el diagrama que posteaste para ver si funciona?

Ayyy que mal ! me dieron una reliquia de 1992 y no logro que funcione, ¿no se supone que tendria que ser mas facil?
pero que mala soy para electronica analogicaaaAAA !

Saludoss


----------



## alexus (Ago 4, 2009)

es simple la prueba, en el protoboard lo haces, si te interesa te adjunto un esquema.


----------



## FantasticalTale (Ago 4, 2009)

Gracias por tus respuestas alexus parece que ya voy entendiendo
 Burradas las que preguntare ahorita.... hasta parecerá que nunca entre a las clases de electronica analogica y de  
 potencia. La verdad es que nunca fui buena estudiante pero bueno como dicen en Mexico eso es tortilla de otro comal ;D 

 ¿Por que no se le permite al triac activarse con voltaje menores de 30V (<--- este 30 variable dependiendo de la caracteristica del diac ¿no?). Me refiero a que en todo caso se puede prescindir del diac no? porque tu puedes hacerle 
 llegar un voltaje de 30 y más al gate y asi activarlo. Bueno es muy complicado para mi todavia entenderlo, ¿con que condiciones  tu puedes regular un voltaje en el triac? por que veo en algunos diagramas que se varian corrientes 
tanto en A2, A1 como en el gate.... DIABLOS realmente no lo entiendo en absoluto!

Saludos y buena suerte


----------



## FantasticalTale (Ago 4, 2009)

Gracias alexus yo tengo un diseño, creo que probare el triac con ese para ver su estado.
 Una duda, sera posible que un triac despues de tantos años de uso se degraden sus 
 caracteristicas electricas? por decir que ahorita es de 25 amperes, despues de 10 años 
 ya no aguante tanto y baje a 18 amperes ? De NO ser posible  
 POR FAVOR NO SE RIAN todavia soy inexperta... :S

 saludos


----------



## alexus (Ago 4, 2009)

no no, el diac se dispara por sobre-tension, y este hace circular corriente por el, lo que dispara el triac.

no te confundas! con 30 [V] disparas el diac no el triac.

no creo que varien las caracteristicas, lo que si pasa, es qeu se abran o pongan en corto.

fantastica, no te preocupes nadie nacio sabiendo!


----------



## FantasticalTale (Ago 4, 2009)

AAAHHH yaaa te entendi 

  Creo que mañana probare ese triac a ver si esta bien y comento que fue lo paso

  Haber si alguien puede responder tu duda alexus, del pwm para alterna porque la verdad no te puedo ayudar con eso 
  creo que es algo relacionado con el optotriac y el cruce por cero, ya que algunos MOCs pueden detectar el inicio del ciclo
  y solo en ese instante permiten conducir, entonces a partir de ahi lo que tu variarias seria el angulo de fase, bueno qué   
  tanto de la señal permitirias que alimente tu carga, pero en todo caso a eso no se le llamaria PWM sino otra cosa

  Gracias por tu respuesta alexus
  Saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 4, 2009)

Efectivamente... como ya comento Alexus cuando el voltaje del DIAC alcanza 30V se dispara poniendose en corto circuto y disparando a su vez al Triac, esto es para asegurar que haya una corriente minima circulando por el triac conocida como "corriente de sostenimiento" y asi evitar que el triac se este enciendiendo y apagando produciendo transientes que lo pueden dañar, aun asi el DIAC es opcional lo puedes quitar para hacer pruebas o si sabes que puedes ponerle un pulso estable al gate del triac para encenderlo (como en el caso de un microcontrolador)

Si, prueba tu triac en un dimmer convencional para ver si esta funcionando y despues cambia el foco por el motor para ver si esta variando la velocidad, asi puedes tener una idea clara de que esta fallando, aunque el circuito esta tan simple que yo cambiaria el diac y el triac de entrada sin probarlo la posibilidad de que esten quemados es muy alta y no cuesta mucho cambiarlos

el control de cruce por cero se usa para eliminar transientes que pueden dañar al triac, si tu enciendes un triac en el pico de la senoide este pasa a estado de conduccion de forma muy abrupta y se puede dañar 

Alexus: tambien se puede controlar por PWM, pero es otro circuito usando un puente de mosfets para poder lograr una señal parecida a una senoide con variacion en amplitud...


----------



## alexus (Ago 5, 2009)

chico, me interesa eso de los mosfet, 

trabajo con resistencias de alta potencia (bobinadas a mano), y para controlarlas uso astables de ciclo de trabajo variables, pero con este las resistencias duran poco.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 6, 2009)

Echate un clavado en este documento:

http://www.ab.com/drives/techpapers/PWMDrives01.pdf

No creas que es tan facil


----------



## alexus (Ago 6, 2009)

es muy complicado?

yo lo quiero "inventar" por nosotros, quienes hacemos el trabajo,

no por el desperdicio de materiales, con "el queme" constante de estas resistencias!


----------



## ALEJANDRO RIQUELME (Feb 11, 2010)

1: Se prueba el campo del motor su impedancia es mas elevada que la de la armadura ejemplo un motor de 1 hp = 650 ohm
2: Se prueba la armadura donde se trocea la corriente continua es de impedancia muy baja aprox 1 ohm dependera del motor 
3.: Puedes probar el motor en forma directa con puentes rectificadores
uno al campo el otro ala armadura con un variac de la potencia un tanto superior al motor.
4. Una vez probado el motor puedes continuar con un circuito de regulacion de velocidad ya se de 2, 4 cuadrantes te recomiendo usa triristores de potencia media y con mas experiencia te sumerges en pwm


----------

